# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand >  Norbis Restaurant  in Surin

## sisaketfreak

War gerade fuer einige Tage in Surin und habe einige Kneipen und Lokale besucht. Na ja das alte Farangconnection neigt sich wohl seinem Ende zu und Starbeam, naja , nicht so mein Fall. War aber angenehm ueberrascht vom NNrestaurant . Gutes Essen Gutes Sortiment im Minimarkt. Discuntkarte und Happy Hours. Vielleicht macht Ihr mal einen Abstecher oder besucht seine Homepage http://www.nnrestaurant.de.tl

----------

